# Joining cedar fork to longer cedar post



## Jacey (Apr 16, 2011)

What a delimma! Whilst cedar gathering on a neighbors ranch I had the rare good fortune of finding the perfect 17 foot to the fork cedar post. I quickly dug a deep hole and waited for surely I would find it's mate. That has been over 10 years ago, and the temp post has finally been removed. Alas over all these years all I could find to match was a 21 footer with a gimpy set of horns at the top, and a warped 16 footer that had a fairly comparable fork. Anyone out there up to advising me as to posibilities of joining these two? Unfortuneately, looks like all cuts must be done with a Stihl arbor saw, which I am fairly proficient in. But open to suggestions...some of which have been to attach these two with with an L cut to each, but I am thinking my luck at a straight horizontal cut would be best acheived by clean cuttin both of them, and then dowelling them together with rebar, maybe glue and sawdust any irregularities? Any suggestions? BTW..the fork will be like a finial atop the other post. Only about 2.5 ft on a 6 inch diameter.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Really need pictures on this one. Of course that's just me.


----------

